# Mini Poodle Breeders in California



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi Helena, 

Check out Moonstruck Poodles in the San Diego area. A friend had an amazing experience with Eleni. 

I would also look at Noriko. 

Those are the first ones to come to mind in So Cal who have great reputations.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

:nod:Mivida Miniature Poodles in El Cajon (San Diego area) posted 2 mini female pups, 1 black & 1 brown available last week......she health tests and does show a her dogs. Take a look on her Website...........


She also has some adults available....


----------

